# IT's Sunday what schwinn's did we find this week?   WEEKLEY THREAD...



## vintage2wheel (Aug 12, 2012)

IT's SUNDAY WHAT PREWAR/vintage schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff did we find this week???

Got a few more badges to add to my collection and a front FORE BRAKE for my 37 green motorbike went to a freinds and put it on today


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 12, 2012)

*liberty badge*

also learned that were 2 liberty so i had to pick up the other one





the scipt up top is off to the right and you can see alot more of lady liberty.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 12, 2012)

Arrived at the recent MLC meet, walked in the back door and there sat this '46 Schwinn Continental. Jerry had it about halfway cleaned up, as it had most of the metal parts painted. So Larry gave me a good price and out the back door it went with me! Cleaned the silver paint off the neck, handlebars and brake handles today, cant believe someone painted it. Tapered kickstand, 2 piece neck, all the good stuff and the seats in great shape. Still got some cleaning to do, and havent touched the paint at all so thats next.


----------



## skydog (Aug 12, 2012)

what a find! maybe one of the first made after the war. someone must have been real proud to have owned that!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 12, 2012)

*great bike*

good score on the Continental very nice


----------



## bike (Aug 12, 2012)

*now all you*



vintage2wheel said:


> IT's SUNDAY WHAT PREWAR/vintage schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff did we find this week???
> 
> Got a few more badges to add to my collection and a front FORE BRAKE for my 37 green motorbike went to a freinds and put it on todayView attachment 60827View attachment 60828View attachment 60826




need is that little  brake lever....


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 12, 2012)

*yep*

yeah i could use a shorty lever


----------



## jd56 (Aug 12, 2012)

Got another Corvette....59, bidded not thinking I'd win and local pickup in IL. Long way from Va.Beach. Fortunately I presently work for a car carrying co. and my dispatcher can send a driver to the area to haul it back. Told the driver he'd  have leave a car off the 9 car load to haul my new bike.  





Then there is a member that called thrusday or friday that said he had a 61 jaguar. Came with a plain Jane rear schwinn rack and a repainted front light. Still another nice score to had to the middleweight schwinn collection I've started  in the last month or so.
Here a few pics of it...thanks mitch.








A d the star burst head badge. Im surprised these were glued on.





Now I know someone must pipe in and say I have something not correct....like the pedals.
So please let me have it. I can only learn from it.
The 3speed is nice and now the wife wants one.

Brooks get well soon my friend.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbeep (Aug 12, 2012)

*1946-1948 Schwinn Whizzer*

Hi all,
I am new to this forum and was hoping someone could help me out...I belong to a scooter club and we play a version of tag whereby you take a photo of your scooter by a local landmark or well known address and then post the photo...the next person to post a photo of their scooter in the same locale then gets to post a photo of their scooter somewhere and so on....so here is the query...I live in Burnaby BC, Canada which is next to Vancouver and the most recent tag photo was taken somewhere in an area we call the Lower Mainland with a very well maintained Schwinn Whizzer that is beautifully mounted and displayed....i have made several attempts to locate this Schwinn to absolutely no avail...my most recent request was to a very nice gentleman in Ohio named Dave and he recommended your website as a possible lead....Here is the tag photo....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/45781810@N08/7723119058/

If anyone knows the locale of this beautiful bike it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks to all and have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 12, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Got another Corvette....59, bidded not thinking I'd win and local pickup in IL. Long way from Va.Beach. Fortunately I presently work for a car carrying co. and my dispatcher can send a driver to the area to haul it back. Told the driver he'd  have leave a car off the 9 car load to haul my new bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Very cool story. I have a heavy haul trucking company and it's cool when a bike come to you in one price instead in boxes with damage.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 12, 2012)

I sold a tricycle at a garage sale!  More room for me.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 12, 2012)

That Continental just slays me. Why do I love these bikes so much.......?

I'm jealous, and I want it.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Aug 13, 2012)

Flat Tire said:


> Arrived at the recent MLC meet, walked in the back door and there sat this '46 Schwinn Continental. Jerry had it about halfway cleaned up, as it had most of the metal parts painted. So Larry gave me a good price and out the back door it went with me! Cleaned the silver paint off the neck, handlebars and brake handles today, cant believe someone painted it. Tapered kickstand, 2 piece neck, all the good stuff and the seats in great shape. Still got some cleaning to do, and havent touched the paint at all so thats next.






Don, your '46 Continental is really cool. I love the decal/paint on it. Never seen one before. Great find!  I find some of my 40's bikes painted over on chrome with silver, seems like it's common.


----------



## daved66 (Aug 13, 2012)

the continental is sweet, the colr is fantastic, and the decals only add to the beauty of it.

have never seen one like that for sale, if i did, i would grab it!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Finally!!!!*



vintage2wheel said:


> Very cool story. I have a heavy haul trucking company and it's cool when a bike come to you in one price instead in boxes with damage.




Well, I was called yesterday from the driver that was supposed to haul this bike from IL to me here in Va. and he just picked up the 59 Corvette. 







He sent me a text showing the bike laid out (all in one piece) on his sleeper bed of his rig. What a guy....took him long enough but, with no back hauls from that area, it was difficult to get the bike picked up. His picture shows it a lot rustier than I remember. Sorry but, I can't upload the picture here of the bike taking up his bunk. But, it's safe and out of the elements.

It should be here by next week. Which I'm sure it will be as he needs to sleep in his cab at some point and sharing his bunk with my Corvette is not in the cards.

Shaun...if you ever have your driver's head to the ports in Norfolk or Newport News Va. to pickup or deliver product and they don't have a TWIC card to get in, I do escorts for those in need for a small hourly fee. Those fees fund my bike fund. I could use the extra funding.

Anyway, another bike is on it's way. Got to love it!!
Only took 7 months....but, no shipping fees, and I can live with that.


----------

